# Belt structure of Ninjutsu?



## Brother John (Nov 5, 2003)

What is the belt structure of Ninjutsu??
Thanks again...

Your Brother
John


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 5, 2003)

In Bujinkan:


9th - 1st Kyu grades - Green Belt

1st dan through 5th dan
6th dan through 10th dan

10th Dan --

(11th Dan) Chigyo Happo Biken
(12th Dan) Suigyo Happo Biken
(13th Dan) Kagyo Happo Biken
(14th Dan) Fugyo Happo Biken
(15th Dan) Kugyo Happo Biken - Menkyo Kaiden, Bujinkan Dojo


----------



## Shiatsu (Nov 5, 2003)

How many 15 dans are there?  Is it to the point like AK with 10th degrees.


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 5, 2003)

There are none that I'm aware of


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's a question...

The BELT structure is "White Green Black" correct?

Is there any truth to the fact that the above mentioned structure is for men only and that for women it goes

"White Red Black"?


----------



## pknox (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Here's a question...
> 
> The BELT structure is "White Green Black" correct?
> ...



I have heard that before as well, and do believe it is true.  To the best of my knowledge, it's not that the green is for men "only", but that women have the option of wearing a red belt instead; they could also wear the green belt if they choose.  In addition, women also have the option of wearing a purple gi, instead of a black one.  In most cases that I have seen, female practitioners go with the green belt/black gi combination.


----------



## Klondike93 (Nov 8, 2003)

Are these belt rankings for Bunjinkan ninpo only or are they also used in the Genbukan?


----------



## pknox (Nov 8, 2003)

The post I wrote was referring to the Bujinkan specifically.  I am not sure if the Genbukan offers the same option for female students.  I do know that as far as the ranking system, the Genbukan stops at 10th dan - they have not adopted the "11th through 15th dan" ranking convention (really just extensions of the 10th dan, but referred to that way for convenience's sake) that the Bujinkan has.  If my memory serves me correctly, Shoto Tanemura, who is the Grandmaster and Soke of the Genbukan, is the only 10th dan in that system.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 10, 2003)

I've seen a Koga style that used White, Green, Brown and Black.

The colors  really don't describe the ranking system in any art. It's the levels (kyu and dan) and if you go back even further, the ranks are actually title. (Okuden, Menkyo Kaiden, Mokuroku etc...).


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 10, 2003)

The menkyo grading is still alive and well in the Genbukan.  If memory serves (and it's still this way?), once one is a Sandan and is given permission from Tanemura sensei, then that student can work on a specific ryu through the various levels.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2003)

An post that discusses some of the linguist issues in the kyu/dan names:
http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21452


----------



## Bujingodai (Nov 27, 2003)

When I first trained in the Kan, we used the typical yellow, orange, green, blue, brown, black with stripes in between system.

In the system I am around now its the same but there is a red there and only 10 deg of black.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *I've seen a Koga style that used White, Green, Brown and Black.
> 
> The colors  really don't describe the ranking system in any art. It's the levels (kyu and dan) and if you go back even further, the ranks are actually title. (Okuden, Menkyo Kaiden, Mokuroku etc...). *



By current school uses that White Green Brown Black.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2003)

See also:
http://www.bujinkansf.org/faq/#ranks
http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17852 (Entry #9)


----------

